# Has anyone attempted to grow Equisetums?



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure how well an Equisetum would do as an aquatic. A lot of species are probably strictly territorial, but some grow emerged from several inches of water in permanent ponds, but then again, those can also get quite high. There ought to be a species or hybrid though that can be grown submerged and still keep a decent size of 5-15"
Has anybody tried?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Not familiar with that, do you have a pic?


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't have any pics that I can host, but you can do a google image search easily. I know that Equisetum fluviatile grows emerged and is tolerant to flooding - it might be a candidate as being a submerged aquatic, but it is a bit large.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I've never tried it, but it would be an interesting experiment for sure.

Look at the bottom link on the left side here:

�&#8230;'�INDEXƒy�[ƒW ƒŒƒˆƒ"ƒx�[ƒ‹ƒAƒNƒA

I don't know anything about that plant though.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Apparently, the plant listed on Rayon Vert is the same thing as the one you linked to. It's native too. I think I'll look for it this summer!

PLANTS Profile for Equisetum fluviatile (water horsetail) | USDA PLANTS

I reread you link and noticed that it also lists _E. limosum_ as a synonym of _E. fluviatile_.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've got Equisetum japonicum (well that's what it said on the label!) growing in my pond. It'd be too tall for a typical planted tank, but could look amazing growing emersed from the substrate out of the top of an open tank. Would look like very stylish reeds!
It is very invasive though.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Where I am we have Equisetum sylvaticum, ramosissimum, and arvense. E. sylvaticum being the only one that looks like an aquaria candidate, but not as good as fluviatale (though it is smaller). 
since they're in the same subgenus, it might be possible to hybridize them.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

In the wild Equisetum fluviatile is restricted to the northern half of the United States. I'd guess that it wouldn't do in the tropical environments of our plant tanks.

Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Maybe, maybe not. I've tried a good many plants from northern latitudes that have done fine in aquarium temperatures. You never know until you try.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

For any species, the reproductive region is always a subset of the region it'll grow in, which is a subset of the region it'll survive in. 
It might simply require cold temperatures to spore in but it can survive in a tropical climate. 
Cavan, going to try to collect some in the spring and try growing it submerged?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, definitely, but I've never seen it here, although it supposedly does grow in my county. I plan to go further afield this year and will keep an eye out for it then.


----------

